# Previsões longo prazo (Primavera/Verão 2019)



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2019 às 17:05)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal e sazonal
- AEMET sazonal
- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 (semanal / mensal / trimestral)
- Previsões mensais e sazonais de diversos modelos (NOAA)
- Previsão trimestral e mensal MeteoFrance
- Previsão semanal e mensal do ECMWF (Comissão Europeia)
- Previsão semanal do ECMWF (IM Húngaro)
- Previsões sazonais multi-modelos (Programa Copernicus)
- Centro de Previsão de Longo Prazo da OMM (Multi-Modelos; previsão mensal e trimestral)
- Previsão trimestral do IM Alemão (DWD)
- Previsão trimestral ECMWF (portal do instituto)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2019 às 20:47)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 4 a 31 mar. 2019*
*
Precipitação e temperatura média com valores acima do normal*

Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana de 04/03 a 10/03. Prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 11/03 a 17/03, para o litoral Norte e Centro, na semana de 18/03 a 24/03 e para alguns locais do Norte e Centro, na semana de 25/03 a 31/03.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para alguns locais da região Sul, na semana de 04/03 a 10/03. Nas semanas de 11/03 a 17/03, de 18/03 a 24/03 e de 25/03 a 31/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2019 às 10:57)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Mar 2019 às 12:38)

Essas previsões continuam a mostrar o que já esperávamos ... Previsão de tempo seco .


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2019 às 20:25)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 11 mar a 7 abr. 2019*
*
Precipitação e temperatura média com valores abaixo do normal*

Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 11/03 a 17/03 e de 18/03 a 24/03. Nas semanas de 25/03 a 31/03 e de 01/04 a 07/04 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões Norte e Centro e alguns locais do litoral oeste da região Sul, na semana de 11/03 a 17/03. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões do interior Centro e Sul, na semana de 25/03 a 31/03. Nas semanas de 18/03 a 24/03 e de 01/04 a 07/04 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Mar 2019 às 00:29)

A prespectiva neste momento aponta para uma Primavera e Verão quentes e secos. 
Se as previsões se confirmarem teríamos pelo menos aqui a sul 7 meses muito secos o que faria com que pelo menos a sul tivéssemos problemas com falta de água. 
A situação neste momento no final de Fevereiro não é demasiado diferente de 2005. Em termos de precipitação Março de 2005 e de 2019 creio estarem a ser semelhantes até ao momento !


----------



## AJB (9 Mar 2019 às 03:04)

Calma...nem o Almanaque é tao futuropessimista...


----------



## Tonton (13 Mar 2019 às 11:22)

Saída de Março do ECMWF S4 (e lá se foi a tendência do Março chuvoso de Fevereiro...):


----------



## hurricane (13 Mar 2019 às 12:34)

Quando as temperaturas acima da media passam a ser a norma é porque estamos mesmo mal.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2019 às 12:51)

O El Niño (de fraca intensidade) já foi oficializado mas a sua evolução continua muito incerta.






---






Não há grande concordância no que concerne aos modelos. Será um trimestre seco (ex: DWD ou MetOffice), tendencialmente chuvoso (ECMWF) ou próximo da média (CMCC) nos Açores? Como em alguns modelos a anomalia negativa é muito elevada, o _ensemble_ ficou enviesado.

Numa coisa ao menos os modelos concordam: O anticiclone pode fazer umas visitas interessantes ao Norte da Europa.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Mar 2019 às 14:57)

Resumindo todos os modelos apontam para tempo seco e quente .... Mas também pode vir a ser quente e húmido !


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2019 às 21:23)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 18 mar a 14 abr. 2019*

*Precipitação e temperatura média com valores abaixo do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, praticamente para todo o território, na semana de 18/03 a 24/03, para alguns locais da região Norte nas semanas de 25/03 a 31/03 e de 08/04 a 14/04, e apenas para a região Norte e Centro, na semana de 01/04 a 07/04.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para as regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana de 18/03 a 24/03. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões do interior, nas semanas de 25/03 a 31/03 e de 08/04 a 14/04, e apenas no interior Centro e Sul, na semana de 01/04 a 07/04. 

Fonte: IPMA

Março vai a meio e ainda pode vir alguma coisa, já que os modelos vão mostrando a cut-off. Sem dúvida, que o Sul vai ter mais probabilidade de ter precipitação do que o Norte. Dado, que praticamente todos os modelos vão mostrando instabilidade no Norte de África e pode sempre sobrar alguma coisita para o sul do país.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mar 2019 às 11:32)

A previsão mensal do Accuweather está uma desgraça. Não há precipitação à vista, pelo menos até início de junho, que é o alcance da previsão. Calor, esse sim parece que teremos bastante. 

https://m.accuweather.com/pt/pt/lisbon/274087/march-weather/274087

Está bonito, está...


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2019 às 12:11)




----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2019 às 15:40)

Para os adeptos das previsões trimestrais, o SEAS5 (modelo sazonal do ECMWF) mostra - em média - uma intensificação do anticiclone no RU.

Em teoria haveriam depressões à latitude de Portugal mas poderiam ficar demasiado a oeste do território continental.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2019 às 10:27)

Probabilidades relativas à precipitação aqui. 



Orion disse:


> Em teoria haveriam depressões à latitude de Portugal mas poderiam ficar demasiado a oeste do território continental.



O MetOffice sugere algo semelhante. O fim da Primavera/início do Verão poderia ser extremamente quente e húmido (mas não necessariamente chuvoso) nos Açores.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2019 às 23:49)

As previsões a longo prazo para todo o Portugal e o resto do sul da Europa (exceto os Balcãs) não são nada animadoras. Depois de um inverno anormalmente seco no sul da Europa e de um começo de primavera algo chuvoso em alguns pontos (como no Norte e Centro de Portugal ou no leste de Espanha), espera-nos agora a passagens de superfícies frontais fracas nos dias 2 e 3 de maio, na região Norte, e depois o anticiclone irá fortificar-se e deslocar-se para a Península Ibérica. 





Quem vai beneficiar disso vai ser o Reino Unido e a Europa Central, que tiveram um inverno anormalmente quente e muito seco. O @hurricane provavelmente será o único membro a ficar feliz com esta notícia.


----------



## hurricane (24 Abr 2019 às 08:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> As previsões a longo prazo para todo o Portugal e o resto do sul da Europa (exceto os Balcãs) não são nada animadoras. Depois de um inverno anormalmente seco no sul da Europa e de um começo de primavera algo chuvoso em alguns pontos (como no Norte e Centro de Portugal ou no leste de Espanha), espera-nos agora a passagens de superfícies frontais fracas nos dias 2 e 3 de maio, na região Norte, e depois o anticiclone irá fortificar-se e deslocar-se para a Península Ibérica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De facto ficaria contente por uma primavera e inicio de verao bem tempestuoso com belas trovoadas. Mas nao consigo ver a mesma leitura. Esse centro depressionario no sul da espanha nao iria trazer trovoadas para Portugal?


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2019 às 08:55)

hurricane disse:


> De facto ficaria contente por uma primavera e inicio de verao bem tempestuoso com belas trovoadas. Mas nao consigo ver a mesma leitura. Esse centro depressionario no sul da espanha nao iria trazer trovoadas para Portugal?


Tendo em conta a sua posição, iria arrastar apenas poeiras. Essa carta é a 384h, prevista pelo GFS e em plena primavera, a probabilidade de acontecer o que está aí, é abaixo de zero.  Tendo em conta aquilo que tem acontecido por cá, previsões a mais de 3 dias são pura ilusão e, mesmo assim, ás vezes até no dia anterior tudo muda.


----------



## Tonton (26 Abr 2019 às 09:38)

Saída de Abril do ECMWF S4: não me parece que, no final, na maioria do território, o nível das previsões de Precipitação de Abril se confirme e continua a prever um Verão com muita nortada na costa ocidental de Lisboa. para baixo..


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Abr 2019 às 09:46)

Acho que as previsões de Abril estão mais do que certas..  Pois neste momento a norte centro teremos entre 120 a 150 % do valor normal enquanto que a sul teremos entre 80 a 120 % dos valores normais !


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2019 às 09:58)

Pode não ser sempre assim mas, pelo menos para o território português, aparentemente não vale a pena depositar muita crença na previsão mensal da MeteoFrance.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Mai 2019 às 10:07)

Já chegou a ser essa a previsão das temperaturas agora o que que teremos é tempo quente!!!


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2019 às 10:33)

http://edo.jrc.ec.europa.eu/edov2/php/index.php?id=1138






Não seria um Verão propriamente agradável na Europa de leste. Esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2019 às 14:08)




----------



## Tonton (10 Mai 2019 às 15:28)

Orion disse:


>



He,he, aquela faixa branca litoral com azul no mar no Continente, só quer dizer que se prevê um Verão de valentes nortadas, provavelmente...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Mai 2019 às 16:17)

Previsão equivalente a outros anos do modelo ecmwf...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mai 2019 às 20:31)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 13 mai. a 09 jun. 2019*

*Precipitação e temperatura média com valores acima do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões Centro e Sul na semana de 13/05 a 19/05 e para todo o território na semana de 20/05 a 26/05. Nas semanas de 27/05 a 02/06 e de 03/06 a 09/06 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para alguns locais das regiões Norte e Centro na semana de 13/05 a 19/05. Prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 20/05 a 26/05. Nas semanas de 27/05 a 02/06 e de 03/06 a 09/06 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

IPMA, I.P.. _2019-05-10_


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2019 às 21:26)

Tonton disse:


> He,he, aquela faixa branca litoral com azul no mar no Continente, só quer dizer que se prevê um Verão de valentes nortadas, provavelmente...



É melhor esperar pela previsão mensal e ainda há o prognóstico do MetOffice.

O enorme _borrão_ de pressão acima da média no ATLN pode ser parcialmente explicada por uma temporada de furacões menos movimentada.

Nas redondezas dos Açores/Madeira há acumulados (possivelmente muito) acima da média. Se for provocado por uma _cut-off_ é realista considerar que se pode formar um ciclone (sub)tropical.

Pessoalmente aceitaria já esta previsão. Um Verão fresco? Que maravilha


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2019 às 12:35)

Orion disse:


> prognóstico do MetOffice.








---


----------



## Microburst (11 Mai 2019 às 19:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 13 mai. a 09 jun. 2019*
> 
> *Precipitação e temperatura média com valores acima do normal
> *
> ...



Como assim valores de precipitação acima do normal no Centro e Sul para a próxima semana? Está prevista alguma instabilidade para estas regiões durante os próximos dias mais quentes?


----------



## rozzo (21 Mai 2019 às 12:29)

Saiu finalmente a sazonal para o verão 2019 na Europa, do *AccuWeather*.

Normalmente, em traços gerais, até tenho estas previsões em boa conta, mas... Vale o que vale, como qualquer sazonal, e pode falhar redondamente.
E esta previsão é um pouco mais "estranha" que o normal, pois tem muitos detalhes específicos, até de valores de temperatura, o que é pouco comum, costumam ser mais "generalistas" e defensivas.

Em traços gerais, é horrível a previsão, um pouco alarmista até, em termos de calor. Esperemos que seja daquelas que falha redondamente. 
E mais incomum ainda nesta previsão, é a "insistência" nos cuidados a ter pela população e na intensidade do calor, com parágrafos dedicados a isso só. 









*Algumas passagens:*

_The biggest story of the summer is likely to be the long-duration heat waves that will grip areas from Portugal and Spain to Poland and Hungary._

_The heat will be more persistent than during last summer, when record temperatures were recorded in parts of Portugal, Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany and Scandinavia, but generally lasted for only a week or so at a time._

_Even when the most intense heat waves wane, it will be brief and temperatures will remain near or above normal before returning to dangerous levels once again._

_The hottest locations throughout Portugal and Spain will see multi-day heat waves with temperatures peaking at or above 43 C (110 F)._

_Unseasonably warm nights will also be a concern during these heat waves, making for dangerous conditions as homes without air conditioning that will be unable to cool down before heat builds again the following day._


*Previsão completa:*

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/accuweather-2019-europe-summer-forecast/70008315

Oxalá tenham tido um surto de exagero e alarmismo exagerado, ou que simplesmente haja um falhanço grande dos modelos sazonais, pois a previsão é muito "feiosa" mesmo. O que não deixa de ser algo previsível, tendo em conta vários factores, como o continuarmos com temperaturas médias globais muito acima do passado recente (um "disparate" desde 2015 aproximadamente); o estarmos perante novo evento de El Niño; e ainda o facto de grande parte da Europa estar em seca severa, que geralmente tem feedback atmosférico em bloqueios e ondas de calor. Aguardemos, e exageros ou não, prevenir vale sempre a pena.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2019 às 13:16)

rozzo disse:


> Saiu finalmente a sazonal para o verão 2019 na Europa, do *AccuWeather*.
> 
> Normalmente, em traços gerais, até tenho estas previsões em boa conta, mas... Vale o que vale, como qualquer sazonal, e pode falhar redondamente.
> E esta previsão é um pouco mais "estranha" que o normal, pois tem muitos detalhes específicos, até de valores de temperatura, o que é pouco comum, costumam ser mais "generalistas" e defensivas.
> ...



Exagero ou não, logo se verá. Mas, que vai haver muito sensacionalismo, por aí na Internet lá isso vai haver.  Ainda, nos dias em que fez mais calor, assistiu-se a uma quase histeria em vários sites/facebook's que não passaram mais de puro sensacionalismo, quando vi fiquei estupefacto, a dizerem que vinha aí temperaturas superiores a 40ºC em algumas regiões do país e depois a máxima não passou dos 38.1ºC em Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Mai 2019 às 13:27)

Fiquei com calor só de ler!


----------



## frederico (21 Mai 2019 às 18:35)

A mim parece-me que em anos recentes houve um aquecimento brutal do *Noroeste de África*, da região de Marrocos. Basicamente vem ar quente de Leste, do deserto, que depois curva para Norte em direcção a Marrocos e depois à Península Ibérica. As regiões a Noroeste  do Atlas, no Magrebe, em termos de temperaturas médias e precipitação média anual não diferem assim muito da Andaluzia ou do Algarve. Portanto parece-me que se voltarmos a ter este tipo de padrão atmosférico poderemos voltar a ter máximas de 45ºC ou até mais. Para não vir tanto calor parece-me que o Noroeste de África tem de arrefecer e levar com massas de ar atlânticas de Noroeste, que «empurrem» as massas de ar quem para os lados do Egipto. Desculpem se cometi alguma gafe mas não sou meteorologista.

EDIT:

A chave da seca na Península Ibérica também está a Noroeste de Marrocos ou sudoeste de Sagres, com a persistência de anticlone e consequente ausência de instabilidade.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2019 às 19:45)

Portugal será assolado por ondas de calor. Risco de incêndio elevado

*



*

Um verão com calor intenso em várias partes da Europa é esperado nos próximos meses. A previsão é do portal AccuWeather que aponta Portugal como um dos países com risco mais elevado de incêndio associado a ondas de calor permanentes.

Portugal, tal como Espanha, é, aliás, um dos países que vai estar mais exposto às ondas de calor dos próximos meses. De acordo como o mesmo portal especializado em meteorologia, o calor vai começar a sentir-se de forma mais forte no início de junho na região da Península Ibérica.


Os locais mais quentes em Portugal e Espanha vão atingir os 43 graus durante vários dias seguidos. Durante estes períodos de muito calor, as noites serão especialmente quentes, o que "poderá representar um risco para as casas sem ar condicionado".

Os especialistas deste portal aconselham os residentes a beberem muita água, a procurarem locais com sombra e a usar roupas leves. A realização de atividades no exterior é desaconselhável nos períodos mais quentes.

A ameaça dos fogos

Além do calor, o portal refere ainda o risco elevado de incêndios para Portugal, especialmente na região mais a norte. O inverno húmido que se sentiu, contrastando com o tempo seco e quente que se prevê para junho, são alguns dos fatores que mais contribuem para este risco, uma vez que ajudam ao aumento da vegetação que poderá funcionar como combustível durante os meses mais quentes.

Apesar de se prever pouca humidade durante todos os meses de verão é para a segunda metade do período que se espera um risco mais elevado de fogos florestais.

O JN procurou uma reação junto de fonte do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), mas até ao momento não obteve qualquer resposta.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...calor-risco-de-incendio-elevado-10925226.html


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2019 às 20:06)

Snifa disse:


> Portugal será assolado por ondas de calor. Risco de incêndio elevado
> 
> *
> 
> ...



A malta do JN anda a ver este fórum, principalmente o post do @rozzo.
Está instalado o pânico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2019 às 20:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> A malta do JN anda a ver este fórum, principalmente o post do @rozzo.
> Está instalado o pânico.



Diria mais, a Lusa. No Sol também já saiu, CM também, praticamente vai saindo em toda a comunicação social.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2019 às 21:43)

O que não faltam são modelos sazonais, mas até que se percebe o caráter quase apocalítico da previsão do AW tendo em conta a simulação daqueles que devem ter pesado mais na consideração.

Previsão do NMME, pouco utilizado aqui:






Previsão do IMME (International Multi-Model Ensemble  CFS + MetOffice + ECMWF + MeteoFrance):






Inversamente, não há grande sinal na precipitação.

Mensalmente, a previsão do IMME é esta:


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2019 às 21:48)

Mesmo excluindo os modelos americanos, continua a ser previsto um verão quente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mai 2019 às 21:54)

Os modelos têm sempre uma esquisitice nas previsões nas temperaturas.
O ecm por exemplo mostra sempre uma forte anomalia negativa a sudoeste.
Depois vem o óbvio todos sabemos que para uns terem mais calor se calhar outros terão que ter menos. 
Volto a frisar na minha modesta opinião considero que este verão poderá ser particularmente quente e será prolongado!!


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2019 às 21:56)

Orion disse:


> Inversamente, não há grande sinal na precipitação.








IMME e NMME (escolhi a previsão probabilística), Junho:










Julho:











Agosto:


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2019 às 22:07)

Escusado será dizer que um _ensemble_ pode induzir mais confusão (especialmente se forem incluídos modelos de trampa) na previsão mas é tendencialmente superior à utilização de um modelo.

Por exemplo, volto a publicar a previsão do NMME para Junho/Julho/Agosto:






Dos 7 modelos integrantes, 2 são canadianos e têm previsões muito diferentes para a Europa de Leste (por ex).


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2019 às 22:14)

Para os interessados, dá para ver as previsões sazonais do GEOS-5 (modelo da NASA e integrante do NMME) com mais detalhe aqui. Mudar a _Region_ para 'EUR' (e _submit_).


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2019 às 13:14)

*IPMA: "É cedo para antecipar ondas de calor no verão"*

*O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera sublinha que "não há dados científicos neste momento que possam prever temperaturas acima dos 40 graus, para dias seguidos durante o verão". Esta é a reação às previsões do site AccuWeather, que anunciou dias escaldantes, com o termómetro a marcar 43 graus, e a bater recordes históricos.*

Recorde-se que, desde terça-feira, o portal norte-americano AccuWeather indica que Portugal será um dos países europeus onde serão esperadas ondas de calor no próximo verão. Uma onda de calor acontece quando as temperaturas estão cinco graus acima do que tem sido média durante os últimos 30 anos e isto durante seis dias seguidos.

Vânia Lopes esclarece que o que está em causa é a "robustez científica" e neste caso "a falta dela" para se avançar com tanta certeza para um cenário de ondas de calor e noites quentes.

O IPMA faz sobretudo previsões das condições meteorológicas para os próximos 10 dias, salienta, e mesmo estas são sempre sujeitas a ajustes. Para o longo prazo, um mês e três meses, as indicações são bastante mais gerais e também cautelosas, e sempre em consonância com o que é divulgado pelo Centro Europeu de Previsões a Médio Prazo, a sua fonte principal.

Nas próximas três semanas, o IPMA prevê temperaturas acima da média (dos últimos 30 anos) entre um e três graus. Nos últimos dias do mês e primeiros dias de junho a subida pode alcançar uma elevação maior: seis graus superior à norma.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...ecipar-temperaturas-de-40-graus-10927143.html


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Mai 2019 às 10:50)

Verão mais quente que o normal, em Portugal só em Junho...?

https://www.publico.pt/2019/05/22/sociedade/noticia/verao-ondas-calor-temperaturas-43-graus-1873649


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mai 2019 às 14:32)

Cuidado com as desinformações.

Esta semana temos muito calor para a época.
Daqui a uma semana teremos temperaturas abaixo do normal.
Na semana seguinte teremos temperaturas acima do normal.
A média via ser ditada desta forma.
O verão poderá ser quente, normal ou frio.
Claro que a evidência demonstra a probabilidade aumentada de um verão com  episódios de extremos. Mas se aos extremos de calor houver o contrapeso de extremos de frio?

A comunicação social adora os extremismos, namora-os durante muitos dias, para fazer da notícia um momento bombástico.

Há 1000 anos atrás cultivavam-se alguns cereais na Islândia, os quais não são possíveis hoje em dia, mesmo nestes anos de grande aquecimento mediático do clima.
Que se passou nessa altura em contraponto com a realidade actual?
Vale a pena pensar nisto...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Mai 2019 às 14:57)

Essa notícia é com base na previsão do modelo acoplado eurosip que tal como referi aglomera os principais modelos ecm, ukmo, cfs v2 e Meteo France. 
O sinal é mais forte para junho porque alguns modelos assim o sugerem. 
Do ponto de vista acho que este será um mês perfeitamente normal... E tendo como suporte até as previsões dos próximos 15 dias eu diria que dificilmente se terá um mês muito quente pela frente a não ser que isto ainda dê uma grande volta. 
Depois destes dias muito quentes uns dias até bem fresquinho em prespectiva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2019 às 15:39)

As previsões mostram um Junho com temperaturas abaixo da média e até algo vincada. 

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 09:40)




----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 10:09)

Previsões do centro italiano CMCC  https://sps.cmcc.it/forecast/


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jun 2019 às 16:10)

Orion disse:


> Previsões do centro italiano CMCC  https://sps.cmcc.it/forecast/



Não está a dar...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jun 2019 às 16:14)

Muitos criticam o cfsv do ncep mas esse é o único modelo que vai acertar relativamente as sazonais do mês de Junho!!
Na prática como podemos observar o mês de Junho será bem mais frio que o normal!!


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 16:26)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não está a dar...



Ainda não publicaram. É cedo.


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 16:36)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Muitos criticam o cfsv do ncep mas esse é o único modelo que vai acertar relativamente as *sazonais do mês de Junho*!!





Muitos? Quem?

É mais um modelo.





vs





Do forno à geladeira em 2 dias (infelizmente o continente não se vê muito bem).


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Jun 2019 às 16:48)

Eu não olho para aí porque não interessa baseia se numa saida e não numa média, como nos casos da previsão mensal, onde estava previsto ser normal em Portugal e abaixo da média em Espanha. 
Isso que colocas não ligo patavina. É numa média que nos devemos basear e essa tem sido constante com previsão de tempo fresco em Junho!!


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 16:54)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu não olho para aí porque não interessa baseia se numa saida e não numa média, como nos casos da previsão mensal, onde estava previsto ser normal em Portugal e abaixo da média em Espanha.



E onde foste buscar a previsão mensal?

Não há paralelo na Europa no que concerne à partilha dos dados dos modelos meteorológicos americanos. Elogiar o CFS é precoce e até certo ponto injusto.

As alterações dos modelos interessam (os tais 2 dias que mencionei acima). Basta ver a previsão de Maio (para Junho) do mesmo CFS:






A tendência (mais) fresca no CFS (para a PI e Marrocos) só começou mais ou menos a meio do mês passado:






vs


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 17:03)

O CFS foi na mesma onda do(s) modelo(s) do ECMWF. Primeiro torrar e depois gelar.

Houvesse um arquivo minimamente razoável disponível e dava para comparar a data das alterações.


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 17:31)

Assumindo que Junho acabará por ser fresco, e no que concerne aos 7 modelos integrantes do NMME, só a previsão de Maio do modelo da NASA é que se aproxima (e mesmo assim erra no calor em PT):






A quase totalidade dos modelos indicavam um Junho tendencialmente quente (uns mais do que outros). Só centros quase desconhecidos, como o Brasil ou a Coreia do Sul, é que sugeriam menos calor.











Já não vale a pena falar muito sobre o passado recente. Nos próximos dias todos os modelos serão atualizados.


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2019 às 21:30)




----------



## Orion (7 Jun 2019 às 18:44)




----------



## Orion (8 Jun 2019 às 12:54)




----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2019 às 11:18)

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/glob-seas-prob & https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/gpc-outlooks/ens-mean

Ontem foi atualizada a previsão (trimestral) do ECMWF  https://www.ecmwf.int/en/forecasts/charts/catalogue/seasonal_system5_public_standard_mslp?facets=Range,Long (Months)&time=2019060100,744,2019070200&stats=tsum

Numa perspetiva mais longa  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/long-range/decadal-fc/index


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jun 2019 às 15:52)

Não sei se percebi essa previsão para as temperaturas 2019-2023!!
E relativamente às precipitações qual o cenário previsto?


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2019 às 18:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> E relativamente às precipitações qual o cenário previsto?



https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/climate/seasonal-to-decadal/long-range/wmolc-adcp



Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não sei se percebi essa previsão para as temperaturas 2019-2023!!



A - média do ensemble

B e C - extremos do ensemble

Isto relativo às imagens. No que concerne às informações dadas não posso acrescentar mais.

---

Há também um instituto alemão que se aventura nesse tipo de previsões  https://www.dwd.de/EN/research/clim...decadalprediction/decadalprediction_node.html & https://www.fona-miklip.de/decadal-forecast/decadal-forecast-for-2019-2028/


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2019 às 20:46)

Orion disse:


> Previsões do centro italiano CMCC  https://sps.cmcc.it/forecast/



Já foram publicadas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Jun 2019 às 22:03)

Em todos excepto nesse existe a previsao de um verão muito quente. 
O Outono em todos eles menos nesse existe a previsão de um Outono seco!!


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2019 às 22:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Em todos excepto nesse existe a previsao de um verão muito quente.



O alemão (DWD) é brando e globalmente há mudanças significativas:






vs


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (13 Jun 2019 às 23:32)

Sim porque isso... Acontece porque o CMCC e dwd apresentam anomalia assinalável negativa..
Pessoalmente depois de um Junho fresco (esperar pela última semana) espero Julho e Agosto quente!!


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2019 às 09:03)

Os modelos do ECMWF e do MetOffice sugerem um Agosto razoável (Julho e Setembro seriam quentes).






Mas também pela previsão de Maio haveria muito calor na Europa em Junho. É esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2019 às 12:27)

http://seasonal.meteo.fr/content/MF6-previ-cartes

Previsão atualizada (do modelo) da MeteoFrance.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Jul 2019 às 13:48)

Promete mais do mesmo... Tempo quente na Espanha e maioria da Europa.. E tempo seco na PI em toda o período..!!


----------



## Tonton (5 Jul 2019 às 20:59)

Saída de Julho do ECMWF S5.
Agosto a normalizar a temperatura mas de Setembro a Dezembro, tendência a forte anomalia positiva...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jul 2019 às 12:25)

*Previsão mensal do Accuweather: 
  *

Semana de 13/7 a 20/7: Os primeiros dias da semana serão frescos e com alguma nebulosidade, mas no final da semana deverá regressar o calor.
Semana de 20/7 a 27/7: Tempo quente e solarengo nos primeiros dias, mas entretanto as temperaturas deverão normalizar no Interior e ficar abaixo do normal no Litoral.
Semana de 27/7 a 3/8: O mesmo padrão que no fim da semana anterior
Em geral, julho terá, a partir dos dias 15/16 tempo mais normal para o mês, mas apenas fará diminuir a anomalia negativa do mês. Não acho que este mês terá temperaturas superiores a 40 graus, mas penso que possam haver noites tropicais no Algarve lá para a segunda metade do mês. 

Já agosto, pelo que falam nestas previsões, parece que irá ter um padrão incrivelmente estável, com temperaturas acima do normal no Interior e abaixo do normal no Litoral. Este verão, no entanto, será, pelo que eu estou a ver, parecido com o de 2014! 

Fonte: https://m.accuweather.com/pt/pt/lisbon/274087/august-weather/274087?monyr=8/1/2019


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2019 às 13:07)

Tonton disse:


> Saída de Julho do ECMWF S5.
> Agosto a normalizar a temperatura mas de Setembro a Dezembro, tendência a forte anomalia positiva...


É preocupante ver as anomalias negativas de precipitação durante todos os meses, para Portugal. No ano passado, previa-se um Janeiro chuvoso nessas previsões e nunca aconteceu, era bom que também errasse desta vez, mas já se sabe que o lado mau é sempre aquele que mais se concretiza. Veremos...
Se o próximo inverno for seco, não sei onde isto vai parar, muito sinceramente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Jul 2019 às 14:04)

Entre 2004 e 2005 tivémos 2 anos bastante secos, mas que terminou no Outono de 2005, com meses chuvosos por essa altura. 
Nesta altura as previsões apontam para um Outono e quem sabe Inverno com anomalia negativa de precipitação mas isto nesta altura em que estamos vale zero. 
So quando saírem as de Setembro e que teremos uma melhor ideia do que nos espera.
Nada de stress!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2019 às 21:31)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 29 jul. a 25 ago. 2019*
*
Temperatura média e precipitação total semanal com valores abaixo do normal
*
 Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, em especial para as regiões Norte e Centro, na semana de 29/07 a 04/08. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro na semana de 05/08 a 11/08. Nas semanas de 12/08 a 18/08 e de 19/08 a 25/08, não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, em especial para as regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, na semana de 29/07 a 04/08 e para as regiões Norte e Centro, e Alto Alentejo, na semana de 05/08 a 11/08. Nas semanas de 12/08 a 18/08 e de 19/08 a 25/08, não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA

https://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Ago 2019 às 15:22)

Boa tarde

O mês de Agosto também segue de forma semelhante a Julho. 
No final deveremos ter uma anomalia negativa ou positiva perto do normal. 
Setembro deverá ser diferente quente e seco. 
Em relação ao Outono neste momento com as previsões deste mês do ecm e Meteo France aponta para temperaturas na média ou acima e tempo seco.
Por exemplo, o ecm indica até Fevereiro somente Outubro com precipitação acima da média e todos os restantes meses abaixo da média. 
Ou seja, mais uma previsão, em linha com anos anteriores.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Ago 2019 às 15:27)

Na prática previsões nada simpaticas para o estado das nossas barragens!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Ago 2019 às 15:54)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Na prática previsões nada simpaticas para o estado das nossas barragens!!



Já tenho bastante "calo" para não dar qualquer importância a previsões sazonais para o nosso país. Longe vão os tempos em que olhava entusiasmado para previsões sazonais a dar chuva e frio, e de ficar muito desapontado ao ver o contrário. Estamos numa região muito volátil, onde pequenas diferenças no posicionamento dos sistemas podem fazer uma enorme diferença. Há regiões do globo onde estas previsões poderão ser minimamente justificáveis, no nosso caso não. Só um sinal extremanente forte na previsão me poderá levar a acreditar minimamente numa previsão sazonal para o nosso país. Tudo o que seja fora disso, considero absolutamente um tiro no escuro.


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Ago 2019 às 23:23)

Sei que não é o tópico pois se trata de Outono/Inverno mas o Mário Marques aponta para um Setembro chuvoso.. Pelo menos em entrelinhas deixou essa ideia. Que assim seja.


----------

